# Scroll saw blades for marquetry



## clada

Hi, guys
I am interesting in double bevel marquetry using a scroll saw, I would like to know what will be your recommendation for blades.
Thanks
Regards


----------



## doordude

just had a class, and was told to use "Olsen- 3/0 blades
i'm learning and a long way to go…


----------



## TorxNut

Flying Dutchman and Olsen are both well regarded for their scroll saw blades. You can see what FD offers here: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm and a chart of Olson blades here: http://www.olsonsaw.net/lib/yhst-16765698503918/ScrollChart.pdf

One thing to keep in mind is though the spiral blades look like a great idea, they can be hard to follow a line with. The reverse tooth blades cut well with very little splintering.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## PaulDoug

Mike's workshop is a great place to deal. If you send him an email, or call him, he will send you couple blades to try, for free. Just tell him what you are trying to accomplish and he will send a couple blades that he would recommend.


----------



## DrDirt

For Marquetry - I use a 2-0 skip tooth

There are many fine blades - some of which may be better like doodude usin 3-0.

I took a class to learn marquetry, and we used 2-0 there, and I never bothered to really try a lot of other blades, since the olsen 2-0 worked great.

I find I am working at a 7degre tilt

If you use a "fatter" blade - - that is cutting a wider kerf you will have to increase the angle.

The thinner the cut - - the less bevel you need to make your piece fit like a cork into the background


----------



## alohafromberkeley

MikesWorkshop has a sampler pack of FD blades- a good way to try a few and see what you like. He's friendly and knowledgeable.Great prices for great blades- he even threw in a couple free blades that weren't in sampler. Can't go wrong with FD or Olson blades.


----------



## clada

Thank you guys
So 2-0 and 3-0 are blades sizes.
Regards


----------



## Finn

I do over 350 double bevel inlayed images a year and I do them all with Flying Dutchman Polar #5 blades.


----------



## shipwright

The finer the marquetry you want to cut, the finer the blade you should use. I use 2/0, 30 tpi and 60 tpi blades but I'm using a chevalet, not a scroll saw and I'm square cutting, not DB. I find that they are fine enough without being overly prone to breakage.


----------



## DrDirt

To get your tilt right, take two pieces of veneer - - maybe 2-3 inches square, and cut a 1 inch circle

Your top piece should fit the bottom like a cork - - if there is a gap, increase the tilt. if the plug wont lie flush, decrease the tilt.

Also the Thicker the veneer - - the flatter the angle.

I tilt to the left (so table running from 8'oclock-2 oclock.
The keeper piece on top. and always on the left side of the blade.

Just try some stuff out - - simple shapes with scraps of veneer


----------



## clada

I did a leaf today and it came better than my previous attempt, still a long way to go, the worst part was the entry hole
Thank you all for your replays I appreciate it .
Regards


----------



## Finn

Boris:.........Are you drilling the entry hole at an angle? I drill mine at approximately six degrees and the entry hole then does not show.


----------



## clada

Yes Jim, I am but I think the drill bit is to big, I am going to buy pin drill driver that might help.
Thanks
Regards


----------



## DrDirt

Boris - when I was doing this we were just poking a hole through the veneer wih an awl.
It seemed that the awl did more "spreading the wood" than ploughing out a hole, so that when you pressed it back flat you could nearly burnish the hole away. Just tapping with the butt of a chisel.


----------



## clada

Hi Dave, I am using 3/32 thick veneer
Thanks
Regards


----------



## Ironman132

Great info Dr Dirt!


----------



## Redoak49

Mike from Mikes Workshop has retired but his website is stiil up and running. I believe it is being run by the fine folks at the Wooden Teddy Bear.

Mike was a fine guy and a great help to me when I had blade questions. His service was always outstanding.


----------



## CharleyL

Mikes workshop no longer sells Flying Dutchman blades. He has sold his business to The wooden teddy bear
http://www.woodenteddybearonline.com/x/ I have bought from them and have gotten good service although their website ISP seems to be very slow.

Charley


----------

